# Share your Crazy Pets!!!!



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I have one crazy cat called Brendan who is ginger & white. He is desexed and the most beautiful cat i have ever seen...  But he is crazy! Espicially at night lol. He attacks me/play fights me and i get the occasional scratch or bite mark, ugh lol.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

HAHAHA where's the squirrel? That made my day! My pets aren't quite as epic lol. 
I have:
Breezy - Coming 5 QH who paints pictures, rears, shakes a hoof, smiles, says yes and no, and bows on command. She is quite the character. If she wants a treat and you haven't asked her to do any tricks, she just goes through the whole list until you give her one. She did this at a horse show once, thankfully not in a class!
Penelope - My suicidal Gerbil who likes cats. Thats right, if she can gets out, you can usually find her curled up inbetween my cat's front paws SLEEPING!
Cuddles - My cat who thinks Penelope is her kitten. She will sit infront of the cage just waiting for her to escape so she can cuddle her and groom her.
and finally: Sushi - My orange and black oranda goldfish. She is quite unique to other fish, as she does a few tricks. She will touch a "target" (bobby pin lol), swim through a hoop, and cuddle. Thats right I put my hand in the tank and she will swim right over and sit and wiggle through my hand  .


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh critters....

I have quite a few and they are pretty....not normal...

First off...my dog...
Maverick...he is a Siberian Husky/Alaskan Malamute cross...he is a huge boy. He loves to talk and sing. He doesn't sound out any words but he is very vocal. If he can hear someone inside the house, he'll sit outside our bedroom window and sing.

My cats....eh..weird..
Sophie is my 3 yr old calico female..she is a wild child. She has a certain toy that we call her "Meese". It's a refillable mouse that we put catnip in. She will carry it around the house, she fetches it, and sleeps with it.
Bandit is m y 3 yr old grey male cat...he likes twist ties and rubber bands. He carries them around the house. He is also very vocal and if you say his name, he'll burst out random ''meows''.

I have a gerbil...who doesn't have a name yet...but he is a wild man. He runs on his wheel all the time and loves sunflower seeds.

We have 5 goldfish. One of them is about 6-7 inches long and just huge!

I have two horses, a 13 yr old gelding and a 4 yr old mare. Those two are just odd all around. Smokey, the mare, loves her butt rubbed, and will back up to you anywhere you are, and stand there while you rub her butt. Cherokee, my gelding, doesn't really like to be brushed or touched at all, he will avoid me so I can't brush him unless I tie him. Smokey eats cat food when she gets the chance, even though I try to hide it from her. Cherokee chews on my brushes if I leave them some place where he can get to them...

That's it for now!


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my crazy pet 'Mocha' she is a 6 year old Chocolate Lab


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

My yorkie is quite the character! She has a ball with a jingle bell inside (it's actually a cat toy, but don't tell her!) that we play monkey in the middle with every night. She is only 5 lbs but can jump 3.6 feet straight in the air and do a back flip! She also tries to bury the ball under the wall  
My other dog doesn't do too many crazy things. One time I had a timer set and didn't hear it go off because I had music on. He started barking and howling at in until I turned it off!
My paint mare isn't really silly either. One thing that is funny is when I put her in the pasture to graze she looks over the wall at the street (pretty busy road) instead! When she is done looking over the wall she attempts to eat the grass outside the pasture instead of the grass in it She also loves to go for rides in the trailer just like a puppy dog!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Hehe, those are funny... who said you cant pet a fish? I had a fish I used to pet!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have the guinea pig with the pickiest nature. I swear, if she eats half of something and then leaves it to go eat something else, she won't touch it afterward. She apparently doesn't accept perfectly respectable leftovers... only when she's starving and we are not in the house.:wink: If we are there she'll just stare you down with her big black eyes and stand on her dish and beg... and squeak until you feel guilty. She's the cutest thing ever though. 
She's our little principessa. But she's getting old and loosing weight now. She just turned 6.

Here's a montage of her. If you don't want to watch the whole thing, then just skip to the end... it's the best part. (she does it quite often... she goes through different moods of where her house has to be). :wink: At one point she always insisted that it be facing the back, and be in the very far back of her cage. Now she practically places her house on her food bowls at the way other side. Go figure.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

We have two cats living with me and my bf. Mine is very anti-social, tiny and has the biggest eyes ever. She always has something in them. Then there is the bf's cat. 
Where to start... attachment issues, weird habits with the water dish (he has to dig the water before drinking and he fills his mouth with water than walks away and empties out on the floor) and has an obsession with sitting in the liquor cabinet and the bathroom garbage. Thats only half of his weirdness. I have to post pictures....


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

BAhaHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH... last picture... hehe too funny!:rofl:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Shiner Bock .. my rooster.










LOL .. does he count?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

hahaha! I would die if I saw that bird asking wheres the squirrel!! 
the last picture of the cat's feet is really funny..

ok..I have 

Nikki (horse) she likes things with motors..lol she will chase the dirtbike, cars, fourwheelers, anything with a motor..She also has an obcession with our ducks..she shares her feed with them (grr makes me mad!) and she has the whole "valley girl" personality..

Hickory (horse) there aren't even words for this horse..I taught him how to "say yes" (he nods his head) and now Whenever ANYONE come around him (he thinks every person has treats and are just dying to see him) he turns his head sideways and nods it up and down like crazy..he looks like a deranged idiot when he does it..he hates cows..They did cutting on him before I got him and we have ONE cow and it has to stay seperated from him or he will chase it everywhere..

Chloe (pitbull) HA..this is the craziest dog ever..she chases imaginary things around the yard..is obcessed with guns (we hunt and sight in our guns at my house) she can't hardly hear because she freaks out when we shoot and runs around like crazy like she is going to catch whatever the gun did..She hates the ducks and will chase and catch them and lay on them lol..loves to swim..we have a little boat in our pond and if you are out in it and you have left her she will swim to it and almost drown until you pull her in the boat

Ferdinand aka Ferdie! (fainting goat) he is the coolest..he thinks he is a dog and doesn't stay in a pen..he just follows chloe and stewart (other dog) around the yard..ate the dry wall in our garage, likes to chase a friend of ours around..I mean he will chase him and butt him whenever he is around for no reason..

Monkey (cat) I found her when she was a few weeks old and someone had caught her on fire..She had almost no fur and the skin on her nose and feet was gone..she now is about a year old and she is spastic and at night she has to suck on my hand before she will go to sleep..lol I can even be all the way under the covers and she will find me and suck on my hand..I guess I got associated with mama??

Sam (cat) she is my oldest animal..she was a wild cat and I got her to trust me and finally like a few select other people too..she is half bob cat and looks like a mini version of one..she is strange..she will just start to growl for no reason..HATES Chloe..


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I have the guinea pig with the pickiest nature. I swear, if she eats half of something and then leaves it to go eat something else, she won't touch it afterward. She apparently doesn't accept perfectly respectable leftovers... only when she's starving and we are not in the house.:wink: If we are there she'll just stare you down with her big black eyes and stand on her dish and beg... and squeak until you feel guilty. She's the cutest thing ever though.
> She's our little principessa. But she's getting old and loosing weight now. She just turned 6.
> 
> Here's a montage of her. If you don't want to watch the whole thing, then just skip to the end... it's the best part. (she does it quite often... she goes through different moods of where her house has to be). :wink: At one point she always insisted that it be facing the back, and be in the very far back of her cage. Now she practically places her house on her food bowls at the way other side. Go figure.
> ...


 
I LOVE YOUR GP!!!!!!

I want one again.I had one named Fizzpig and when we moved I had to give her up because we moved across country during summer


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I LOVE YOUR GP!!!!!!
> 
> I want one again.I had one named Fizzpig and when we moved I had to give her up because we moved across country during summer


Aw that's sad.  I think I would get really depressed if we had to give my GP away because we were moving or something.  I love her so much but she's getting old and I am praying she'll live till 8. She sleeps a lot now but she still has energy to run around her cage protectively whenever my dad starts to tease her and pretends to take her house away.  

You should definitely get another one! They are such lively, funny creatures.  I just regret not making Clementine walk around more outside her cage and all over the house because unless she's in her cage or in the room where her cage is, she's scared and doesn't walk around or explore. She used to when she was young, but she's an old scary cat now.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I let my GP out in the yard and she ran under the shed and it took days for me to catch her O.O She was NOT happy when I did catch her..her inner piggy came out...squealing for her life.

I love how they talk to you and I am def. going to get one some day. I had a long haired GP..she was red and white.

I love their noses.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I let my GP out in the yard and she ran under the shed and it took days for me to catch her O.O She was NOT happy when I did catch her..her inner piggy came out...squealing for her life.
> 
> I love how they talk to you and I am def. going to get one some day. I had a long haired GP..she was red and white.
> 
> ...


oh boy... ya after a few days my guinea pig would probably have been eaten by one of the neighborhood cats. :/ When we put her outside in the yard, we always put this cage thing over, not really to confine her (because all she can do when she goes in the grass is not budge and eat eat eat eat eat eat eat eat and eat grass.) but more to make sure the cats don't get her. 
Once I was sitting in the grass next to her, reading as she munched away, and I felt a presence behind and there was a cat in hunting/I am going to tackle you position! I freaked out, jumped up, screamed like a girl... and the cat got scared and ran away. Clementine just stopped munching, listened, then went back to eating.

Ya it;s awesome when they purr or squeak... especially when they are hungry.  It's sounds like the end of the world will come if you don't feed them... NOW!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> oh boy... ya after a few days my guinea pig would probably have been eaten by one of the neighborhood cats. :/ When we put her outside in the yard, we always put this cage thing over, not really to confine her (because all she can do when she goes in the grass is not budge and eat eat eat eat eat eat eat eat and eat grass.) but more to make sure the cats don't get her.
> Once I was sitting in the grass next to her, reading as she munched away, and I felt a presence behind and there was a cat in hunting/I am going to tackle you position! I freaked out, jumped up, screamed like a girl... and the cat got scared and ran away.
> Ya it;s awesome when they purr or squeak... especially when they are hungry.  It's sounds like the end of the world will come if you don't feed them... NOW!


 

awww!I was very worried about my pig.that was the first and LAST time she went out there,lol. From then on she was in her pen/cage and inside.

Thats hilarious about her stopping eating,listened,and resumed  lol

My pig was for 4-H

I was in the "Hoppy Trails" and we showed rabbits and guinea pigs.



give clem. a hug for me since she is so adorable


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My cocker spaniel Sadie...

Behold the demon dog lol:















Her trying to eat a balloon :shock: (I took it away from her right after I took this:








And she wanted a close up lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I was in the "Hoppy Trails" and we showed rabbits and guinea pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw... I certainly will! 
That's really cool to show your pig and all. I once read an article about a woman who had a lot of guinea pigs and she gave them these elaborate baths, groomed them to perfection and then put them in show. 
Ya but Clementine hates baths... she hates water. It put her in an inch and a half of water max, and she acts as if I was going to drown her.
She would definitely win a eating competition. 
When she was young and ate even more, my sisters and me went out to the garden, gathered a bunch of dandelions, tied them (we tied 30-40) and timed how fast she could eat it... she was still hungry after.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

LoveStory: Love your cocker!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

My crazy cats...Mutterbelle(Calico Domestic Shorthair)and Henry(Siamese/Lynx mix). 

Henry-Thinks he's a dog/monkey. He has a dog personality...not even kidding. If you call my name, he comes running to it. You call his name, he ignores it. He's the tallest and longest cat I've ever seen. He weighs 13lbs but he's about 17inches long and his tail is a little over a foot long. If you pick him up behind his front legs, its like holding a slinky. =P He also fits into any size box or bag. I've seen him scrunched up in a little shoebox from Maurice's that was like half his size.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

aww so cute! I love your cat!  I hate being so allergic to them.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you! My brother was allergic to them when he was younger but when he was like 16 he gre out of it. He's moved out(he's gonna be 21 in a few weeks)but the person he lives with has a cat and he has no reaction to the cat or any cats. Its pretty crazy lol.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

ya, when I was young I had no allergies either... then one day, POOF! Runny nose, sneezing like a crazy person, nose leaking like a sink.  I love cats, especially cats like yours. His color is beautiful too!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I want one again.I had one named Fizzpig and when we moved I had to give her up because we moved across country during summer [/QUOTE]

Same thing happened to me except we had a momma and her 2 babies (that were born in my hand... ew) But I loved them, I want one again, but I just dont go the time. :/


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> aww so cute! I love your cat!  I hate being so allergic to them.


Think thats bad... Im allergic to anything with fur that sheds... and I work at a zoo... lol life is fun for me.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

*Cheyenne: Quarter horse/pony mare. 23 years old, almost 14.1hh*
Cheyenne is the cutest horse ever! She's 23 but she's so hot that you would think that she's 4  She has this awesome backwards question mark on her forehead so whenever she peeks out of her shelter it looks like she's saying "What?? Who's there?? Do you have treats for me??" It's hullarious!! I started leasing her in June last year and I've taken her to 3 shows and I'll be taking her to lots more this year! Shey (her nickname pronounced Shay) goes english and western. She's a super fast horse and she is also a really great jumper  I also have this funny story about her dragging a gate.










*Maggie: Shih Tzu/Bechon Frese*
Magg is so annoying. She barks and growles and barks and growels and makes me scream at her to shut up  She never stops eating and she's 23 pounds which is way to fat for her breed. We got her as a stray and she was a mess. Now she's going to be 9 in the summer. (I'm telling her to stop groweling now )


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Think thats bad... Im allergic to anything with fur that sheds... and I work at a zoo... lol life is fun for me.
> ​


Oooh, I would loove to work at a zoo! My dream job is to become a zoologist but I would have to study abroad and move somewhere else because there are hardly any zoos where i am (and they're far). 

Ya I am also allergic to my guinea pig (and things with fur... except for dogs) but it's not so bad as that. Probably because she is small and her hair isn't all over the place. I just get rashes if I cuddle her near my neck or face, and little bumps wherever she licks me. 

Snif... I am allergic to horses too... though i think it's mostly the dust. I noticed that when I hold my breath while grooming, my allergies are a thousand times less bad. I guess it's because I then don't breath in all the dust and loose hair that go flying around.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

We'll start with the newest additions!

*Bailey and Roxy*
Recently we brought these girls in from outside and they are a TERROR in the house! They have recently discovered they can get up on the table and countertops and are knocking down everything!! Bailey is so funny though, when she sits up on top of the couch looking out the window and spots a bird, its like she chatters her teeth really fast and tries to meow at the same time!!

This is Bailey, the troublemaker!!!!









Here's Roxy









Being good sisters 










*Halo *4 year old Beagle/Corgie mix
Here's our chunky monkey! She's just a very happy go lucky dog! Thinks she's tough stuff though when other dogs are around her.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^omg I LOVE that dog!! SOO cute!!!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Champ (horse)- Hes unique. Champ is like 7 horses in one hes has thrown everything at me. He's as stubborn litte crap head but none the less he's my everything. Champs a prince and I treat him like one but he doesn't get away with anything a possible reason why hes an occasional grump.

Kitty (cat)- She has a respratory problem thats seasonal. Sneezes all the time. Gross really! Plump but adorable. I love her though.

Kayda (dog)- Little italian greyhound mix. Sticks to me like velcro. She runs like nothing else so we have to be careful with her. Kayda thinks shes tough tries to pick a fight with the neighbours german shepard and our cat.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Cheyennes mom said:


> ^^omg I LOVE that dog!! SOO cute!!!!


Hehe. Thanks!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

This is my trouble maker Benjamin. If he finds something interesting, it's his. Yesterday, he took my makeup brush and started ripping the fluffy stuff off of it, while looking at me giving me the face of "oh she caught me :shock:"







^my cat benjamin.

Oh he's also a really good reiner :rofl: just like a horse. He's an absolute retard and I love him. He plays with bottle caps, he has all my hair ribbons, lays on me like his personal couch, oh the joys of having a kitten. 

Here is his video of being like a horse.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

lol hey he does rein!! lol


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

lol, yeah he does. he has a pretty good jump too. I actually want to see if he'll do pole bending because, he has some really funny moves and good traction on the floor. I just haven't done it yet. :rofl:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Love you kitties eyes!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Currently I have my 6 year old Arabian mare, who is just a unique personality all her own. She's currently going into season, so of course EVERY thing and one is her bestest friend. Then I have Jax, our like 3 or 4 year old Pit Bull, very sweet, though she seems to have issues with younger kids when they make lots of noise, or are running around. She can never settle on one toy, she'll pick up a toy, and come throw it at you, then after you throw it, she'll just go to the toy pile and pick up a different toy and throw it at you. We also have a like 6 year old Border Collie named Spencer. He's just one of those neurotic herding types. He has to know exactly where every one is every second of the day, he freaks out and goes spazzy if like my bf is giving me a piggy back ride, or I make a loud noise. He is also rather noisy. If Jax is playing with her toys, he decides that he must start barking at her for no other reason than she's moving around. If I start laughing, he comes running into the room barking.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

' *Chewbacca *' ​ 
Chewy or as I call him, _Bubby_- is my insane little fluff ball. He's a purebred pomeranian although his hair is rather flat, and he's six years old. Around our family he couldn't be sweeter. We're constantly bringing in new foster animals and he never complains, even though he gets jipped of attention often. He never tries to bite, enjoys attention, and loves to beat up his toys- but with strangers- he's a total mess. He absolutely hates people, and is scared to death of everyone and everything. Once he gets home though? He's ten feet tall and the fiercest pitbull on earth. His favorite thing is to sit at our window and bark at moving grass, cars a street away, people in their yards, and birds.​ 
*' Bailey '*​ 
Bailey is a spaz. We got her with a large gash in her leg, and a torn ligament off of the street. She was freezing and hurting, so we took her in. As a 'I'm happy to join the family' present, she got into girl scout cookies while we werent home and tore up TEN BOXES! After that we started putting her in a cage...and found out quickly that she has seperation anxiety. This was a lab sized cage (and she's just a daschund mix!) and she BENT THE METAL enough to get out, ATE the plastic pan, and tore up the couch! She gashed her chin too! We now have to leave her out, and we CANNOT leave her alone. Luckily, she's fine if we leave her with Bubby. If he goes somewhere though, she has to go also. She loves to flap her ears and yodel at the door, begging to go out- and let herself out (by digging) and taking a walk by herself. She's a total diva and will scream and cry for hours about a little scratch, and even though she's only aobout 20 inches long, she somehow takes up my WHOLE bed, leaving me with a tiny space. She's terrified of storms and practically has a seisure when it does (or even is about to) hates loud noises, thinks that our hamsters are her personal property, enjoys waking me up to get a snack at four in the morning, and is the boss of the house.​ 
*' Thundar the Barbarian'*​ 
Thundar, or barbie as we call him, is the stupidest, sweetest cat you'll ever meet. His favorite things to do include climbing on our ten foot high cabinets and staring bug eyed at something (like the chandalier) twenty feet away and getting an adreneline rush thinking about jumping to it, attacking the door, trying to go out with the dogs, trying to trip us by grabbing our ankles and letting himself be dragged, stealing pipecleaners from my room, trying to eat the bird, and escaping from his cage that has been bungee corded SIX times! He has no common sense, and you can smack the crud out of him for doing something and he'll do it again a minute later! He loves water, hates his face being blown on, is always sure that we're going to poison him with the next table scrap we give him. He thinks he's a dog, walks on a leash, and loves belly rubs xD​ 
*' Sky Bleu '*​ 
Boo was found in our tree three years ago. We dont know where she's from, or how old she is. But she is a CRANKY old lady! She listens to her music (country ONLY. ) from 9-9 everyday, and if you forget she'll scream until you fix it!​ 
*'Hoku'*​ 
Five year old beta fish. He's insane and WONT DIE. Thundar has knocked his fishtank over twice, he's been poisoned with soap, overfed, attacked by a ghost shrimp, and even petted by a two year old (oops!) but he's still alive and well! o.o​ 
*' The fantastic fourteen'*​ 
yeah thats right, FOURTEEN hamsters. Four of them were dropped off on our porch late one night, and three days later the mama had eleven babies! The babies are still pink though, so they're neeewborns ​ 
Bailey, left- Chewy, right.
















Thundar sleeping xD


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is Daisy enjoying the sun outside by bedroom window. She always lays with her legs spread out for some reason. If she lays on her stomach they are always stretched out behind her. I thought I had pictures of that but I guess I don't.


----------

